# Cycling in the UAE



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm an avid cyclist in the states but not sure if that is realistic in the region, should I bring my Fuji bike, or chalk it up because of the heat?


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

There are very few places I'd cycle round here - the two obvious being along the Corniche and Tuesday night sessions around the Yas circuit (check out Train Yas). As for cycling on the roads round here - the idea just scares me. Unless you have a suit of reinforced body armour that protects you from the drivers don't give it another thought as the risks to your health will outweigh any benefits.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you Deefor for the information. I would hate to entirely give up my cycling so this news is encouraging....

Best....


----------



## pembrokeboy (Mar 4, 2010)

crymdoc said:


> Thank you Deefor for the information. I would hate to entirely give up my cycling so this news is encouraging....
> 
> Best....


Try contacting wolfies cycle shop in Dubai, they go every weekend, weather permitting to the desert up to hatta for 130km up to 230 km rides. they have safety cars the lot.

good luck


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks PembrokeBoy!


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

I think I'll stick to the Corniche and Yas for my occasional trips out. Even converting the Kms to miles it's still big numbers.....

Happy cycling


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Deefor said:


> I think I'll stick to the Corniche and Yas for my occasional trips out. Even converting the Kms to miles it's still big numbers.....
> 
> Happy cycling


Thanks. As I still have several months before arriving, I'm just exploring all options....


----------

